# No spark 1132 38090



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Just like most of you, I have been prepping the fleet for the winter. Did not use the 1132 last season because of a flat tire thatcI could not get in bead and a dry rot fuel line. We have 4 other machines that we used. 

The 1132 was stored outside, on a pallet, covered by a tarp. We pulled her into the garage made what we thought were the necessary repairs. Electric start, turnsover, no spark. I think its an electrical issue with the on/off key and wires, corrosion. Does anyone know how to delete/bypass the key. Figure I would start with the pros before I started cutting and splicing the wrong wires. Thanks in advance. Enjoy your day.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Two things... Mice and plastic tarp. 
If left outside under a tarp *without air circulation* can do a lot of damage in a.short time. Rust covered flywheel, rusted.electrical.connections etc. 
Mice.love chewing electrical wiring and they love making nests in every nook and cranny.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The key works on grounding the ignition spark. If you can't ground the spark, the engine will keep running. Usually you can turn the engine off using the throttle. If you disconnect the wire from the key going to the ground the engine will keep running, or start since it's not running. Many engines the wire goes to the throttle mechanism so using a pliers, disconnect it there by pulling it off.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

We are in the country, mice nest in all of our machinery. I had to replace the trans on a truck because they chewed through wires preventing proper shifts. 

I will have to trace all of the wires. I love the power of this machine when it comes to the eod. Last option is a harbour freight 8hp repower. I initially paid $50 for the machine 5 years ago. Only money I had to put into it are belts, oil and spark plugs.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Pull the engine cooling shroud you will probably find that there is a mouse nest in the shroud and spark plug coil ignition cable was chewed on and grounded.

Irish Spring bar soap minus the box works well as a mouse repellent. 

The low voltage(6 volt) rat zappers from Gemplers work very well.

Buying a horizontal crankshaft Hatz Diesel with the muffler should be looked at as well as you will only have a simple rope starter for it and you will have greater torque to use.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

As JLawrence said, just unplug the keyswitch. When working on my older Toro machines, I often run without the keyswitch. Either unplugged at the keyswitch itself, or remove the wires at the 2 screws by the throttle. The throttle lever (at the machine) can still turn on/off the engine. Or, as last resort, choking the engine can turn it off.


----------

